# Lots of Permatex RTV Questions



## SoulPatch (Sep 23, 2008)

So what's the proper way to use RTV? How long should you let it sit before you put the two pieces together? How long should you let it cure before you fire up the engine? Is there any science behind it?

How clean does the surface need to be? What do you recommend cleaning it with?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

The cleaner the better.  Whatever scrapers, solvents, etc you need to get it clean.

There should be no delay between putting it on and putting the parts together - if it's been more than a minute, you might even consider scraping it off and trying again.

Some applications you just put it on, install the parts, and torque to final specs.  Others you'll put it on, torque to half torque, wait a day, then torque to full torque.  

It's usually a good idea to wait a day or two for it to cure before firing up the engine or adding any fluids.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup, I agree with everything that was mentioned. I usually wait overnight till I start an engine.
Just make sure it's clean.....clean before you put it on. Just one pinhole starts the whole thing all over.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

My advice, don't use it.  Get the proper gasket or make the proper gasket from a gasket paper, available at any home depot, lowes, harbor freight etc...  If you do not get it just right it can turn into a gelatinous mass to clog your oil pick up screen and your engine will not survive.  Used properly a very,very thin coat is applied to the gasket, then the gasket is allowed to cure.  Be careful with this stuff if you must use it.

Of course the above may not be true if the sealant is not exposed to hot oil.  I just had to throw the above in as a word of caution.

peace


----------

